
Show HN: Xsearch –a bash command line tool to search for a keyword in a folder - sellislem
https://github.com/islem19/File-XSearch
======
verdverm
Why not... grep -R -n ... and it's other options...?

Why rewrite as a 100+ lines of bash with multiple program invocations?

~~~
sellislem
yeah, it is indeed! i just been thinkering about it, and i just got an idea to
try another way to do it, and maybe package for people who aren't familiar
with shell commands.

~~~
actionowl
Someone unfamiliar with shell commands will likely have just as much
difficulty finding, installing, and using your script/package.

~~~
gremlinsinc
You made a shell script because people unfamiliar with shell scripts might
need to find files using the shell?

An alias like alias xsearch="grep -rnw -e" would probably replace what you
just built and I hope anyone able to install your script could at least figure
out how to edit and source their .bashrc file.

